# Emploi du passé surcomposé et autres temps surcomposés



## cyrille2188

J'étais en train de feuilleter un des mes livres français pour pouvoir étudier pour l'examen que je passerai demain. A la moitie du livre, j'ai vu quelque chose que je n'ai jamais vue. C'était le passé surcomposé. D'après le livre, c'est une forme familiaire du passé antérieur.

J'ai essayé de chercher quelques choses sur l'Internet pour m'aider mais enfin, je n'ai aucune trouvé. Qu'est-ce que c'est le passé surcomposé?

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## anangelaway

> *Temps surcomposés*
> Les temps dits _surcomposés_ servent à marquer des faits _antérieurs_ et _accomplis_ par rapport à des faits qui, eux-mêmes antérieurs par rapport à d’autres faits, s’exprimeraient par les temps composés correspondants. À la voix active, on forme l’indicatif passé surcomposé en ajoutant le présent de l’auxiliaire _avoir_ au participe passé de l’auxiliaire _avoir_ ou de l’auxiliaire _être_ (selon les verbes) du passé composé : _elle a fait cela_ donne _quand elle a eu fait cela_ ; _ils ont fait cela_ donne _quand ils ont eu fait cela_ ; _elle est partie_ donne _quand elle a été partie_, _ils sont partis _donne _quand ils ont été partis_.
> À l’indicatif plus-que-parfait surcomposé (marquant l’antériorité par rapport au plus-que-parfait, ce temps est d’emploi assez rare), on ajoute dans les mêmes conditions l’imparfait de l’auxiliaire _avoir_ : _quand elle avait eu fait cela, quand ils avaient eu fait cela ; quand elle avait été partie, quand ils avaient été partis._
> Le futur antérieur surcomposé (antériorité par rapport au futur antérieur ; d’emploi assez rare) se forme avec l’auxiliaire _avoir_ au futur : _quand elle aura eu fait cela ; quand elle aura été partie_.
> Le passé antérieur surcomposé (antériorité par rapport au passé antérieur ; très rare) se forme avec _avoir _au passé simple : _quand elle eut eu fait cela ; quand elle eut été partie..._



Bonjour!
D'après ce site de l'Académie française, voici la suite ICI


----------



## geve

c'est la première fois que j'entends ce terme !

Et néanmoins, il existe bien. Voici ce que nous dit le TLFi pour "surcomposé" :


> _GRAMM._ _Temps surcomposé_ ou _surcomposé_, subst. masc. Temps composé dont l'auxiliaire est lui-même composé. _Chaque forme composée dispose d'une forme surcomposée (...): _-_ passé composé:_ j'ai déjeuné _; passé surcomposé:_ j'ai eu déjeuné; - _plus-que-parfait:_ j'avais déjeuné _; plus-que-parfait surcomposé:_ j'avais eu déjeuné_ (...). La valeur des formes surcomposées est double:_ - _en emploi libre, elles fonctionnent comme formes d'accompli par rapport à la forme composée correspondante quand celle-ci a une valeur temporelle:_ il a eu terminé son repas en dix minutes _; _- _dans une subordonnée temporelle, elles tiennent lieu de formes d'antérieur à la forme composée correspondante:_ dès qu'il a eu terminé son repas, il est parti (_Gramm.auj._1986, p. 659).


 
Comme s'il n'y avait pas déjà suffisamment de temps... 
Apparemment donc, cela s'applique à tous les temps qui ont déjà une forme composée.


----------



## xav

(Bonjour, Geve !)

Le passé surcomposé est un animal que je connais de longue date : il m'a valu un 20 en première, le prof et les copains étaient tout surpris que je sache (en gros) de quoi il s'agit ! J'avais fait sa connaissance dans une revue confidentielle appelée "Vie et langage", dont je me délectais (déjà...), mais qui a disparu depuis belle lurette.

Je n'ai jamais entendu l' "imparfait surcomposé" (plutôt que "plus-que-parfait surcomposé"), ni aucun autre temps surcomposé que le passé surcomposé. J'ai parfois lu une phrase où se trouvait le passé surcomposé - rarement, et toujours dans des subordonnées temporelles.

A mon avis, à l'écrit, on ne le voit que dans cette situation, où il joue lorsque la principale est au passé composé le rôle du passé antérieur par rapport au passé simple : 
Lorsque j'eus terminé, je partis.
Quand j'ai eu fini, je suis parti.

A noter qu'on enseigne qu'en général c'est le passé antérieur qui correspond au passé simple :
Lorsque j'eus fini, je suis parti.

Je ne comprends pas bien la signification de la "première forme d'usage" définie par le TLFI ; autrement dit, je ne vois pas bien la différence entre "J'ai terminé mon repas en dix minutes" et "J'ai eu terminé mon repas en dix minutes". Mais je dois admettre que j'ai une amie (d'une grande inventivité verbale par ailleurs) qui emploie assez fréquemment le passé surcomposé de cette manière, dans des propositions principales.


----------



## Agnès E.

xav said:
			
		

> Le passé surcomposé est un animal que je connais de longue date : il m'a valu un 20 en première, le prof et les copains étaient tout surpris que je sache (en gros) de quoi il s'agit !


Oui.
Le passé surcomposé, ça eut payé.


----------



## xav

(en fait, il dit "Ça a eu payé", le Fernand, mais on n'entend pas bien ! )


----------



## geve

[…]


			
				xav said:
			
		

> Je ne comprends pas bien la signification de la "première forme d'usage" définie par le TLFI ; autrement dit, je ne vois pas bien la différence entre "J'ai terminé mon repas en dix minutes" et "J'ai eu terminé mon repas en dix minutes"


Selon la source citée par anangel, ce serait un trait régional...


> C’est surtout dans le Midi que l’on emploie le passé surcomposé au lieu du passé composé pour insister sur le caractère révolu et lointain des faits évoqués : « Je l’ai eu su » (sous-entendu : il y a bien longtemps, et j’en ai tout oublié). Chez l’humoriste : « Ça a eu payé » (et non, comme on le voit parfois écrit, _« ça eut _ou _eût payé _»). On considère généralement cet emploi comme dialectal


Cela servirait donc à enfoncer le clou pour signifier que c'est fini, comme si la tournure verbale englobait un "mais plus maintenant" final...plus nettement que la forme composée simple :
_Je l'ai eu su (mais je ne le sais plus)
ça a eu payé (mais ça ne paie plus)_

(ça marche moins bien avec "j'ai eu terminé mon repas", c'est sûr)


----------



## Agnès E.

xav said:
			
		

> (en fait, il dit "Ça a eu payé", le Fernand, mais on n'entend pas bien ! )


 Je suis une nouille qui ne devrait _*jamais*_ rédiger une réponse en quelques secondes tout en finissant un coup de fil important avant de partir chercher les enfants.
CQFD
Merci d'avoir corrigé, Xav !


----------



## xav

Tout à fait d'accord avec Geve !

Ceci dit, chère Agnès, je suis bien gêné, car au début je plaisantais... D'où la figurine rose...

Et puis, une fois le message envoyé, je me suis dit que mon hypothèse était probablement vraie, et qu'il y avait beaucoup plus de chance que le Fernand ait pensé _passé surcomposé _que _passé antérieur_, _subjonctif plus-que-parfait _(tous deux incorrects ici) ou _subjonctif passé 2ème forme _(sic !). 

En effet, la seule possibilité grammaticale pour que "Ça eut payé" ou "Ça eût payé" soit une proposition indépendante est que son verbe soit au subjonctif passé 2ème forme (resic), or dans ce cas la phrase signifie "Ça aurait payé". Mais il est beaucoup plus vraisemblable que le Fernand ait voulu dire "Ça a payé" = "Ça a eu payé" (et c'est terminé).

Il est un peu tard pour lui poser la question - mais j'ai bien l'impression que 95 % des Français ont entendu "Ça eut payé", avec ou sans accent circonflexe, et que la question grammaticale que cela leur posait sans qu'ils osent se l'avouer n'est pas pour rien dans le succès de ce sketch - excellent au demeurant. Voilà du grain à moudre pour les historiens... 

Bref, Agnès, je vous présente toutes mes excuses...
Ce message est parti un peu rapidement, sans même les circonstances atténuantes d'un coup de fil ou d'enfants à aller chercher. Mais je caresse l'espoir que le zeste d'animation ainsi apporté à ce forum auquel vous et moi (vous, surtout ) consacrons une bonne part de nos soins ne sera pas pour vous déplaire complètement.


----------



## Agnès E.

Pourquoi des excuses, Xav ? 

Justement, tout le sel de la chose est que l'on croit entendre *ça eut payé* là où, justement, il eût fallu entendre *ça a eu payé*... bref, qui est le plouc de qui, hein ??? 

Si vous voyez ce que je veux dire. Fernand Raynaud était taquin.


----------



## Aiexis

Le passé surcomposé est très employé dans le sud de la France


----------



## Aiexis

Le passé surcomposé est un occitanisme (provient de la langue occitane)
Par rapport au passé composé, le passé surcomposé ajoute une notion d'imprecision dans le temps.
"J'ai rencontré cet homme" (à priori je peux dire quand)
"J'ai eu rencontré cet homme" (je ne peux pas dire quand)


----------



## raphaelenka

Il me semble qu'en Suisse, on l'utilise (ma foi, rarement) dans ce sens: quelque chose de totalement achevé dans le passé:

Quand j'étais jeune, j'ai eu fumé


----------



## Thomas1

Fred_C said:


> [...]
> Pour rétablir la concordance des temps, on pourra dire :
> "Dès qu'elle a eu vérifié la grammaire, elle a donné un exemple", ce qui est juste au niveau de la concordance des temps, mais utilise un barbarisme morphologique : l'usage du passé "surcomposé", qui utilise l'auxiliaire "avoir" au passé composé.


Bonjour,


  J’ai lu quelques fils sur le forum sur le passé surcomposé, je suis tombé sur ce post-ci et j’ai constaté que les phrancophones sont peu disposé à l’utiliser et j’ai l’impression qu’il est même désapprouvé par beaucoup d’eux, pourquoi ? On me l’a enseigné mais ma prof n’a rien dit qu’il était quelque chose de mal, à ne pas utliser... Pourquoi le passé surcomposé est consideré comme un barbarisme morphologique ?  
  Quelqu’un l’utilise-t-il ?

  Merci d’avance,
Thomas


----------



## Maître Capello

Les temps surcomposés se trouvent parfois dans la langue écrite, mais ils appartiennent principalement au language *parlé*, raison pour laquelle certains les dénigrent…


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

> Pourquoi le passé surcomposé est consideré comme un barbarisme morphologique ?


 
Le passé surcomposé, et tous les temps surcomposés avec lui, n'est nullement un barbarisme (pourquoi "morphologique" ?) : il marque l'antériorité et l'achèvement d'un fait ou d'une action situés avant un autre fait, ou action, passé ; tu peux te référer à *ce fil* .
Après avoir fini mon travail, je suis parti => Quand j'ai eu fini mon travail, je suis parti.


----------



## itka

On en a déjà parlé sur WR (malheureusement, je n'ai pas les liens) et ce n'est sûrement pas un barbarisme !
C'est un temps très courant, très utilisé, ama non seulement oralement mais aussi par écrit (peut-être un peu moins souvent) dont beaucoup de gens n'ont même pas conscience, tout simplement parce qu'on ne l'étudie pas comme les autres temps... à l'école.

Il est souvent indispensable, maintenant qu'on n'emploie plus le passé antérieur lorsqu'on parle.

Voyez l'exemple que donne Piotr :
_"Quand j'_*ai eu fini*_ mon travail, je suis parti."_ Est-ce que cette phrase vous semble incorrecte ? ou peu courante ?


----------



## francois74

bsr,

personnellement elle me gêne un peu, et d'instinct je serais plutôt tenté de dire "après avoir fini mon travail, je suis parti"


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

> je serais plutôt tenté de dire "après avoir fini mon travail, je suis parti"


 
... ce qui est parfaitement correct et licite, mais sais-tu bien quel temps tu utilises à ce moment-là ?


----------



## Oh là là

Est-ce l’infinitif passé?


----------



## Maître Capello

Oh là là said:


> Est-ce l’infinitif passé?


Oui, il s'agit bien de l'infinitif passé. 



francois74 said:


> personnellement elle me gêne un peu, et d'instinct je serais plutôt tenté de dire "après avoir fini mon travail, je suis parti"


Je suis du même avis que toi, encore que les temps surcomposés ne me choquent pas à proprement parler. Seulement, il me semble bien que je ne les emploie jamais après _après_… Quoi qu'il en soit, à l'écrit j'utiliserais plutôt un passé antérieur :

_Quand j'*eus* fini mon travail…_


----------



## anangelaway

En effet, il y a eu quelques discussions sur ce même sujet (une supplémentaire ne ferait pas de mal, bien au contraire !) 
- Passé antérieur journalistique
- conjugaison des auxiliaires


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Me Capello said:
			
		

> à l'écrit, j'utiliserais plutôt un passé antérieur : _Quand j'*eus* fini mon travail…_


 
Certes : _quand *j'eus fini* mon travail_ (P. antérieur), _je *partis*_ (P. simple),
mais : _quand *j'ai eu fini* mon travail_ (P. surcomposé), _*je suis parti*_ (P. composé) => l'un et l'autre temps apportent la notion d'achevé.


----------



## Dsimson

Si je puis apporter une remarque d'un élève qui vient de finir (aujourd'hui  !) son apprentissage de la langue française, je n'ai JAMAIS entendu parler du passé surcomposé. C'est une totale découverte lol. On ne me l'a jamais appris à l'école et c'est la première fois que j'entends parler.

En fait, j'ai d'instinct dit : "Des qu'elle eut fini son travail, elle était partie" même si je ne dirais jamais ça comme ça à l'oral ...


----------



## janpol

J'entends très souvent des verbes au passé surcomposé dans le Midi (04). Dans bien des cas, l'emploi en est abusif : un passé composé suffirait. Je trouve cependant très regrettable que l'Ecole passe ce temps sous silence (une hypothèse : ne serait-ce pas parce qu'il nous viendrait tout droit de l'occitan ?) et que Becherelle ne lui fasse pas une place dans ses tableaux de conjugaison. (Il est vrai que le Bescherelle dont je dispose est celui de 1994, on a peut-être remédié à cette carence depuis...)


----------



## nikhunter

Bonjour, 

C'est surtout que c'est une forme de langage tombé en désuétude et que peu de personnes utilisent encore. L'utilisation reste très régionale et est quasiment absente de la littérature actuelle et se cantonne à un langage parlé. 
Effectivement, les livres scolaires ont pendant longtemps "oublié" cette construction temporelle mais à présent certains ouvrages mentionnent assez discrètement l'emploi du passé surcomposé.

Pour résumer, c'est pas incorrect mais on trouve plutôt ça dans les livres du 18e


----------



## Fred_C

janpol said:


> Je trouve cependant très regrettable que l'Ecole passe ce temps sous silence (une hypothèse : ne serait-ce pas parce qu'il nous viendrait tout droit de l'occitan ?) et que Becherelle ne lui fasse pas une place dans ses tableaux de conjugaison. (Il est vrai que le Bescherelle dont je dispose est celui de 1994, on a peut-être remédié à cette carence depuis...)


 

Je suis d'accord avec vous.
Je ne savais pas que le passé surcomposé n'était pas un barbarisme, mais même ainsi, je souhaitais qu'il n'en soit plus un, car il est parfois bien pratique.


----------



## janpol

Une forme quasi absente de l'écrit... Ca me semble incontestable mais n'a-t-on pas tout fait pour en arriver là ?
Une forme qui se cantonne dans la langue orale... Oui, mais je pense que nous parlons sensiblement plus que nous n'écrivons. On a pris l'habitude de s'appuyer sur l'écrit pour établir "la norme", un peu comme si la langue parlée était la partie honteuse de la langue. En français, code écrit et code oral divergent énormément... C'est comme ça...
Si le passé surcomposé  (tombé en désuétude) était enseigné comme un temps à part entière, il serait tout naturellement utilisé plus spontanément.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

> et que Bescherelle ne lui fasse pas une place dans ses tableaux de conjugaison


 
En fait, mon Bescherelle (1997) lui fait cette place (petite), mais pas dans les tableaux : dans les alinéas de la fin « Les valeurs des formes verbales » qu'on oublie trop souvent de consulter.

J'y lis :





> § 154 *Les formes surcomposées*
> La plus fréquente de ces formes, constituées à l'aide d'un auxiliaire lui-même composé, est le passé surcomposé, qui sert surtout, dans l'usage contemporain, à marquer l'antériorité par rapport à un passé composé : _Quand *il a eu terminé* son devoir, il est sorti de la salle d'examen_.


 
J'avais eu la chance d'en entendre parler, mais presqu'incidemment, au cours de ma scolarité du Secondaire, par mon prof de français de l'époque ... il y a qqes dizaines d'années. Certes, je n'en trouve pas trace dans mes grammaires de l'époque, mais ce sont des grammaires succinctes.


----------



## itka

Pour une forme en désuétude, je la trouve en pleine forme !

Je l'ai encore entendue tout à l'heure au téléphone, par une secrétaire qui se plaignait d'ouvriers peu consciencieux : "Quand ils ont eu fini le travail, ils sont partis en laissant tout en plan !" (Euh... exactement, elle a dit : "ils se sont barrés...")
Je n'ai pas pu m'empêcher de répéter en souriant (dans ma barbe) : "Quand ils ont eu fini..."... Elle n'a pas dû comprendre ce que je trouvais si drôle !


----------



## Bartalmission

D´accord, je comprends comment former le passé surcomposé, par exemple : j´ai eu commencé, j´ai eu trouvé etc. C´est clair. *Mais ce qui m´intéresserait encore, c´est :*

Comment faut-il former le passé surcomposé dans le cas où j´ai besoin de conjuger un verbe exigeant le verbe auxiliaire _être_, comme par exemple : aller, sortir, rentrer, descendre, etc*. ?* Est-ce que c´est comme ça : je suis été allé, sorti, rentré, descendu...*? *À vrai dire ça ne me va pas, je n´ai jamais nulle part vu une telle forme... Et en ce qui concerne une autre solution j´ai le sentiment de ne pas pouvoir employer le verbe auxiliaire « avoir » avant le participe passé du verbe « être » et puis ajouter participe passé du verbe en question que je veux conjuger en passé surcomposé, comme par exemple :  J´ai été allé. J´ai été sorti. Cette forme me parait évoquant ou imposant plutôt une forme passive. Ou au moins il me semble qu´il y a un risque de confusion avec la forme passive, par exemple : J´ai été descendu... Même l´autre possibilité : Je suis été descendu me parait un peu bizarre et inhabituelle.

Je pense que le passé antérieur ne peut remplacer le passé surcomposé que dans la langue écrite, mais pas dans la langue parlée. Dit on : Quand j´eus terminé, je suis sorti... Oui ou non *? *Je suppose qu´on ne peut que l´écrire ou lire ainsi, mais pour s´exprimer oralement - il vaut mieux éviter le passé antérieur ainsi que le passé simple. Mais peut-on dire sans évoquer la forme passive, mais au contraire pour s´exprimer en utilisant la forme active : Dès que j´ai été sorti, ils m´ont aperçu...(..*?*) À mon avis une phrase composée de telle manière fait penser que quelqu´un m´a fait sortir (ou m´a viré J), mais c´est ce que je n´ai pas voulu dire. J´ai voulu employer le passé surcomposé justement pour exprimer une certaine conjonction de temps, concrètement une subséquence immédiate et consécution étroite.

*Qui pourrait m´orienter et m´éclaircir le susdit problème* *?*

Merci

Bartalmission

Le passé surcomposé est-il utilisé : oui ou non ?
Si oui : par qui ? Quel groupe social l´emploie le plus souvent ?
Cela m´intéresserait. Pourquoi vous voulez l´éviter ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Bonjour Barthalmission et bienvenue sur les forums WR ! 



Bartalmission said:


> Comment faut-il former le passé surcomposé dans le cas où j´ai besoin de conjuger un verbe exigeant le verbe auxiliaire être, comme par exemple : aller, sortir, rentrer, descendre, etc. ? Est-ce que c´est comme ça : je suis été allé, sorti, rentré, descendu...? Àvrai dire ça ne me va pas, je n´ai jamais nulle part vu une telle forme... Et en ce qui concerne une autre solution j´ai le sentiment de ne pas pouvoir employer le verbe auxiliaire « avoir » avant le participe passé du verbe « être » et puis ajouter participe passé du verbe en question que je veux conjuger en passé surcomposé, comme par exemple :  J´ai été allé. J´ai été sorti. Cette forme me parait évoquant ou imposant plutôt une forme passive. Ou au moins il me semble qu´il y a un risque de confusion avec la forme passive, par exemple : J´ai été descendu... Même l´autre possibilité : Je suis été descendu me parait un peu bizarre et inhabituelle.


Comme le verbe _être_ se conjugue toujours avec l'auxiliaire _avoir_ (on doit dire _j'*ai* été_ alors que « _je suis été_ » est toujours faux), lorsqu'un verbe se conjugue avec l'auxiliaire _être_ et qu'on veut mettre cet auxiliaire au passé composé pour former le passé surcomposé du verbe principal, on dit par exemple _j'ai été parti_.

Cela dit, il est vrai qu'on n'emploie le passé surcomposé que beaucoup plus rarement avec les verbes conjugués avec l'auxiliaire _être_ puisqu'il y a souvent un risque de confusion avec le passif (_j'ai été sorti_, _j'ai été descendu_, etc.).



> Je pense que le passé antérieur ne peut remplacer le passé surcomposé que dans la langue écrite, mais pas dans la langue parlée. Dit on : Quand j´eus terminé, je suis sorti... Oui ou non ? Je suppose qu´on ne peut que l´écrire ou lire ainsi, mais pour s´exprimer oralement - il vaut mieux éviter le passé antérieur ainsi que le passé simple.


A l'oral, il est vrai qu'on n'utilise que rarement les passés simple et antérieur. On utilisera justement le passé surcomposé dans ce cas – voire même simplement le passé composé – et sans risque de confusion avec le passif puisque l'auxiliaire de _terminer_ est _avoir_ :

_Quand j'ai *eu* terminé, je suis sorti.
Quand j'ai terminé, je suis sorti._



> Mais peut-on dire sans évoquer la forme passive, mais au contraire pour s´exprimer en utilisant la forme active : Dès que j´ai été sorti, ils m´ont aperçu...(..?) À mon avis une phrase composée de telle manière fait penser que quelqu´un m´a fait sortir (ou m´a viré J), mais c´est ce que je n´ai pas voulu dire. J´ai voulu employer le passé surcomposé justement pour exprimer une certaine conjonction de temps, concrètement une subséquence immédiate et consécution étroite.


Dans ton exemple, on utilisera tout simplement le passé composé :

_Dès que je suis sorti, ils m'ont aperçu…_


----------



## LV4-26

Si l'on veut garder la même précision temporelle qu'avec le passé surcomposé, on peut aussi, avec _être_, remplacer le verbe par un adverbe.

Exemple
Dès que j'ai été *dehors*, il m'ont aperçu (pour "sortir")
Dès que je suis arrivé *en  haut*...(pour "monter")
etc.....


----------



## itka

Je suis sûre, comme je l'ai dit plus haut... enfin, il y a longtemps, que le passé surcomposé se porte encore très bien, du moins dans certaines régions de France où on n'emploie plus du tout le passé antérieur (dans le sud-est, par exemple...)

Cependant, lorsqu'il faut être très précis et que, donc, le passé composé ne suffit pas, j'aime bien la suggestion de LV4-26 (désolée, je ne retrouve pas ton prénom...) qui est d'employer un adverbe.


----------



## janpol

J'entends fréquemment utiliser le passé surcomposé lorsque je suis en Occitanie.
Certaines personnes en font un usage qui me semble incorrect : elles l'utilisent pour exprimer un passé relativement lointain plutôt que pour une action passée antérieure à une action elle-même passée.
Un exemple précis : un jeune homme explique à ses amis : "j'ai eu participé à une fête sur cette place quand j'étais au collège". 
le passé composé aurait dû suffire, non ?


----------



## Monsieur Hoole

discussion intéressante 

est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer la différence entre l'usage du plus que parfait et le passé surcomposé, parce qu'il me semble qu'ils servent tous les deux au même but, c'est à dire d'établir l'antériorité par rapport à une autre action au passé.

M.H.


----------



## Bartalmission

Il me semble qu´il faut faire la distinction entre ladite _antériorité par rapport à une autre action au passé*. *_Je suppose que le plus-que-parfait exprime une antériorité relativement lointaine (en ordre de jours, semaines ou années) et le passé surcomposé exprime une *antériorité immédiate *(en ordre de minutes ou 
bien plutôt secondes). À mon avis ce temps surcomposé crée les conditions préalables pour pouvoir exprimer une postériorité immédiate ou instantanée (dès que, aussitôt que, dès l’instant où), c´est-à-dire par exemple pour pouvoir s´exprimer oralement dans le sens d´une phrase écrite : « il le reconnut aussitôt qu’il le vit » : « Dès qu´il l´a eu vu, il l´a (tout de suite) reconnu. »


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, ce n'est pas tant une question de temps écoulé qu'une question de circonstances. En fait, le passé surcomposé est au plus-que-parfait ce que le passé composé est à l'imparfait : ils ne s'utilisent pas dans les mêmes cas, l'imparfait servant notamment à indiquer les circonstances d'un événement ou une action habituelle alors que le passé composé indique davantage un résultat. D'autre part, en toute logique, on utilisera en principe le passé surcomposé en conjonction avec un passé composé, le plus-que-parfait avec un imparfait, le passé antérieur avec un passé simple…

_Une fois que le chat *a été parti*, les souris *ont dansé*.
Une fois que le chat *était parti*, les souris *dansaient*.
Une fois que le chat *fut parti*, les souris *dansèrent*._


----------



## Bartalmission

D´accord, merci de m´avoir expliqué ci-dessus la conjonction des passés („composé“, „imparfait“ ainsi que celui „simple“) avec leurs «précurseurs» 
(„surcomposé“, „plus-que-parfait“ et „antérieur“).

*Et encore une petite question supplémentaire relative aux passés précités : *

Est-ce que le passé composé exprime plutôt l´aspect effectif et est donc pour la plupart utilisé pour s´exprimer en perfectif et décrire une activité perfective une fois terminée, alors que l´imparfait est utilisé plutôt pour exprimer un passé imperfectif et décrireune activité imperfective, qui durait longtemps ou se répétait à plusieurs reprises ou bien se déroulait en parallèle (en même temps) avec une autre activité dans le passé *? *

Et puis*, *en fonction du passé (celui „composé“ ou celui „imparfait“) on emploie leurs «précurseurs» (celui „surcomposé“ et celui „plus-que-parfait“) comme tu l´as expliqué ci-dessus. *Ou bien y a-t-il une autre astuce?*


----------



## itka

> Est-ce que le passé composé exprime plutôt l´aspect effectif et est donc pour la plupart utilisé pour s´exprimer en perfectif et décrire une activité perfective une fois terminée, alors que l´imparfait est utilisé plutôt pour exprimer un passé imperfectif et décrire une activité imperfective, qui durait longtemps ou se répétait à plusieurs reprises ou bien se déroulait en parallèle (en même temps) avec une autre activité dans le passé ?


Oui, c'est même comme cela qu'on explique généralement la différence entre _im_parfait (imperfectif) et _parfait_ ou passé composé (perfectif).
Passé simple et passé composé sont utilisés pour exprimer une action "perfective".

Les temps composés correspondants : plus-que-parfait, passé antérieur ou passé surcomposé expriment en effet une action antérieure.

Je voudrais quand même souligner, ce que je n'ai pas fait assez clairement, qu'il ne s'agit, en français, que de "statistiques". Rien n'oblige l'écrivain ou le locuteur à choisir un temps donné pour un verbe donné […]

Bien sûr, un verbe "perfectif" tel "arriver" sera plus fréquemment conjugué à un temps "parfait" : _ils sont arrivés, ils arrivèrent_, mais rien n'empêche de choisir dans une intention stylistique un temps "imparfait" : _"J'arrivais tranquillement, sans me presser, quand..."_

C'est pourquoi il faut associer aspect et temps avec prudence. "le passé composé exprime_* plutôt*_ l´aspect effectif " et "l´imparfait est utilisé _*plutôt *_pour exprimer un passé imperfectif". Ce ne sont que des tendances.

Encore une note : j'ai gardé ici la terminologie perfectif/imperfectif de Bartalmission, mais ces catégories sont peu employées en français où l'aspect du verbe ne joue pas véritablement de rôle grammatical.


----------



## Malquito

Bonjour à tous.

Je viens de lire une traduction (en français) d'un livre américain paru en 1948. Plusieurs fois j'ai vu des phrases telles que:

*Dès qu'il a eu fini...

Quand elle a eu soulagé son cœur...
*
Je trouve ça un peu bizarre (moi j'aurais dit: *dès qu'il avait fini... *et *quand elle avait soulagé son coeur...*). C'est du bon français, ou le traducteur a-t-il inventé son propre grammaire à lui?


----------



## Donaldos

Non, c'est correct. C'est même utile pour exprimer l'_antériorité_ par rapport à l'action exprimée dans la suite de la phrase:

Ex: _Dès qu'il a eu fini, il est parti.

_Ce n'est pas une forme excessivement courante mais cela te semblera peut-être plus naturel à un autre temps:

Ex:_ Dès qu'il aura fini, il partira.
_
L'emploi de l'imparfait n'est pas possible dans tes exemples.


----------



## Outsider

Salut, Malquito. Il s'agit d'un temps incommun du français, apellé le « passé antérieur ».


----------



## Maître Capello

Outsider said:


> Salut, Malquito. Il s'agit d'un temps incommun du français, apellé le « passé antérieur ».


 Non, il s'agit du *passé surcomposé*… et qui n'est pas aussi rare que certains le prétendent !


----------



## Malquito

Je viens de trouver mon exemplaire du Bon Usage, qui dit:

le *plus-que-parfait* exprime un fait accompli qui a eu lieu avant un autre fait passé, quel que soit le délai entre les deux faits;

les *temps surcomposés du passé* marquent des faits accomplis par rapport à d'autres temps passés. Le *passé surcomposé* s'emploie le plus souvent par rapport à un passé composé.

D'accord... mais le plus-que-parfait et le passé surcomposé ne sont pas synonymes?


----------



## Outsider

Le plus-que-parfait est "il est fini".

Le passé surcomposé est "il a eu fini".


----------



## Malquito

Non - le plus-que-parfait est "il avait fini"


----------



## Maître Capello

Outsider said:


> Le plus-que-parfait est "il est fini".
> Le passé surcomposé est "il a eu fini".


Passé composé : _il a fini_
Passé surcomposé : _il a eu fini_

Imparfait : _il finissait_
Plus-que-parfait : _il avait fini_

Passé simple : _il finit_ (ici comme le présent)
Passé antérieur : _il eut fini_


----------



## Sexygillou

Franchement, faut oser le placer, ce passé sur-composé.
J'aurais tendance à le remplacer par du "dès qu'il eut fini".
Je vois mal l'éventuelle différence de sens, et c'est beaucoup, beaucoup, beaucoup plus joli, et sonne beaucoup mieux.

Le-dit passé sur-composé n'apparaît d'ailleurs ni dans le Bescherelle, ni de mémoire en cours de français à l'école... À vrai dire, je crois n'avoir jamais entendu parler d'une telle chose...

Lien utile pour la conjugaison : http://www.pomme.ualberta.ca/conjugateur/


----------



## itka

Tu n'en as peut-être pas entendu parler, mais des millions de gens l'emploient tous les jours...sans même s'en rendre compte.

On en a déjà beaucoup parlé sur le forum. Voici par exemple un fil récent : une fois que + temps (passé composé, plus-que-parfait, passé antérieur, passé surcomposé…).


----------



## lrosa

Sexygillou said:


> Franchement, faut oser le placer, ce passé sur-composé.
> J'aurais tendance à le remplacer par du "dès qu'il eut fini".
> Je vois mal l'éventuelle différence de sens, et c'est beaucoup, beaucoup, beaucoup plus joli, et sonne beaucoup mieux.



Je croyais que "Il eut fini" était du langage littéraire. Me-suis je trompé? Corrigez-moi si j'ai tort, mais j'avais conçu que "Passé composé " (oral) correspondait à "Passé simple" (écrit), alors que "Passé surcomposé " (oral) correspondait à "Passé antérieur" (écrit). Cette analyse est-elle affreusement simpliste?


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, ton analyse est correcte. Cependant, certaines personnes n'emploient jamais (ou très rarement) le passé surcomposé ; elles utilisent alors simplement le passé composé, ce qui est parfois discutable du point de vue grammatical…


----------



## Sexygillou

Pas partout en France, je regrette. Par chez moi, ça ne s'emploie pas (ou très très peu, à la limite le "quand j'ai eu fini" ou "quand il a eut fini", pour les autres cas franchement...). Appelez moi quand un présentateur TV l'emploiera au JT... Même dans le journal, ça ne me dit rien. Et vu comment le titre du fil m'a interpelé, je gage que je l'eus été de la même manière. D'ailleurs cette impression est quand même confortée par wikipédia:
"Les temps surcomposés étaient encore fréquemment employés par les gens de lettres au XVIIIe siècle. On les rencontre toujours toutefois dans certaines régions françaises, par exemple dans les parlers stéphanois et lyonnais, en Savoie, en Suisse et au Québec. Les grammaires scolaires, qui les considéraient encore il y a peu comme des usages désuets, régionaux ou approximatifs (voire les ignoraient complètement), ont désormais tendance à les mentionner discrètement."

Je ne suis pas fou quand même.

D'autant qu'on parle ici d'une traduction d'un livre (reportez vous au premier message).


----------



## lrosa

Merci bien pour vos explications . Ce qui me gêne, c'est que Sexygillou a suggéré "Il eut fini" (forme écrite) pour remplacer "Il a eu fini" (forme parlée?). Ou bien, est-ce que le passé surcomposé peut être soit une forme parlée, soit une forme écrite? 

Je comprends que la plupart des francophones n'utilise le surcomposé que rarement, mais je me demande quel temps utilise-t-on à fin de l'éviter lorsque le surcomposé sera peut-être le plus correct...
Je suppose qu'on l'évite d'une autre façon - en reformulant la phrase, par exemple.


----------



## Malquito

Quand j'ai (eu?? ) vu le passé surcomposé dans le livre je l'ai trouvé tellement bizarre - je crois que c'est la première fois que je l'ai vu dans un livre du XX siècle, et c'est pour ça que je me suis demandé si le traducteur l'a (eu?? ) inventé... 

Mais si ça ne s'utilise que très peu aujourd'hui, comment dirait-on les phrases suivantes (qui sont du livre en question, et qui font partie d'un dialogue - donc pas de passé antérieur svp...)?

_Quand elle a eu soulagé son coeur, elle n'a plus rien dit jusqu'aujourd'hui._

_Alors, dès qu'il a eu fini avec elle, j'ai envoyé Kennedy vous surveiller._


----------



## lrosa

J'ai lu d'autres fils dans lesquels on a suggéré ceci:

"*Après avoir* _soulagé son coeur, elle n'a plus rien dit jusqu'aujourd'hui."
_
"_Alors,_ *après avoir*_ (?? paraît ne pas fonctionner ici??) fini avec elle, j'ai envoyé Kennedy vous surveiller."
_
Il paraît que la deuxième phrase pose d'affreux problèmes même aux français... 

FR: use of the passé surcomposé, plus-que-parfait surcomposé, etc.


----------



## Bastoune

Moi, j'avais appris ce temps surcomposé à l'école au Québec quand j'étais gamin mais je me rappelle que j'en parlais une fois avec un ami marseillais qui se souvenait que ça grand-mère l'employait *en parlant* et à l'époque il le trouvait trop bizarre.  Lui, il ne l'avait jamais vu par écrit jusqu'à ce que je lui aie (eu) montré quelques exemples que j'en avais dans des bouquins chez moi.  Drôle, hein? 

Mieux vaut tout simplement le _reconnaitre_ car il n'est pas bien utile dans la parlure de tous les jours.


----------



## NdiliMfumu

J'apprecie bien toutes ces discussions des formes du verbe surcomposées.

Dans son texte, _Advanced French Grammar_, Monique L'Huillier remarque, qu'on reconnaît les formes surcomposées de tous les temps composées de l'indicatif, comme ci-joint:

j'ai fini --> j'ai eu fini (surcomposé du passé composé)
j'avait fini --> j'avait eu fini (surcomposé du plus-que-parfait)
j'eus fini --> j'eus eu fini (surcomposé du passé antérieur)

Elle ne décrit pas l'utilisation de cette construction avec le subjunctif et elle n'en donne pas d'exemple avec l'auxillaire _être_, bien qu'elle suggère qu'il existe, peut-être comme:

je suis entré --> je suis été entré (?)

Elle suggère deux modes d'utilisation de cette contruction :

(i) Pour désigner l'aspect accompli du composé : 
_Très vite, il a eu compris ce qui se passait._

(ii) Pour en marquer l'antériorité d'un processus vers un autre dans des phrases temporelles du passé : 
_Quand il a eu rangé sa chambre, il est allé au cinéma._

Bien que cette construction se trouve dans un registre assez vielli, elle reste encore utilisée, même si seule en province ou dans les dialogues du passé.

En outre, il y a aussi un équivalent dans le patois américain des Etat-Unis du Sud, marquant significativement le même sens, comme ci-joint :

I have finished --> I have done finished
I had finished --> I had done finished

On le considère, ici, d'être définitivement une marque du patois, et non qu'il fait partie d'un registre acceptable en normal cours.


----------



## quinoa

je suis été entré, non!

Le passé surcomposé en fait est le passé composé d'un verbe à l'infinitif passé.
finir : passé composé il a fini
avoir fini : passé composé : il a eu fini

sortir : passé composé : il est sorti
être sorti : passé composé : il a été sorti


----------



## NdiliMfumu

Pas du tout. La phrase, _il a été sorti_, nous présente plutôt le passé composé du verbe _sortir_ pris dans son sens transitif et *dans la mode passive*, comme ci-joint :
_La pistole, celle-ci a été sortie de sa poche par le criminel._​Ici, on utilise le participe passé du verbe à manière d'un adjéctif, grâce à quoi on fait accord avec le sujet en nombre et en genre. Pour présenter cette phrase dans le surcomposé et dans la mode active, on l'aurait due présenter comme ci-joint :
_Le criminel a eu sorti la pistole de sa poche._​Le surcomposé du verbe n'a aucune correspondance à l'infinitf par rapport à la valeur de temps ou d'aspect. En tout cas présenté ci-joint, on ne saurait déterminer précisément quand l'action commence et se termine, sauf que, par rapport au passé de l'infinitif, toute l'action soit terminée dans le passé :
_être - avoir été
avoir - avoir eu
mourir - être mort
se méfier - s'être méfié_​Au contraire, en tout cas de la forme du surcomposé, dont j'ai déjà donné exemple dans ma dernière contribution, on sait immédiatement déterminer que l'action est déjà terminée (qui correspond à l'aspect complété du verbe) et avant une autre action qui se termine dans le passé ou qui y étais en train.

En outre, il reste seule formuler une réponse à la question posée auparavant :
_(L'Huillier) n'en donne pas d'exemple avec l'auxillaire _être_, bien qu'elle suggère qu'il existe, peut-être comme: je suis entré --> je suis été entré (?)_​J'espère plutôt que personne de nos jours n'a entendu parler d'une telle construction, si non Madame Professeur Huillier !


----------



## Lacuzon

lrosa said:


> "_Alors,_ *après avoir* (?? paraît ne pas fonctionner ici??) fini avec elle, j'ai envoyé Kennedy vous surveiller."


_J'entends encore ma grand-mère : Alors, *après avoir eu * fini avec elle, j'ai envoyé Kennedy vous surveiller."_


> Il paraît que la deuxième phrase pose d'affreux problèmes même aux français...


Ha bon ?


----------



## *bruno*

Il ya aussi le fameux sketche de Fernand Raynaud

"ça a eu payé !, mais ça paye plus.."
heureux de savoir que c'était du bon français ..


----------



## marotte

Juste après en avoir fini avec elle....

Mais "dès qu'il eu fini avec elle" reste utile pour un discours au passé ?


----------



## LILOIA

"Dès qu'il (en) eut fini avec elle" (passé antérieur).
On n'apprend pas les temps surcomposés à l'école (collége / lycée) en France. Je ne pense pas qu'ils soient considérés comme du français correct.
Et je crois que dans le sketch de Fernand Reynaud il dit : "ça eut payé".
Vérification faite, il s'agit bien du sketch : "ça eut payé"


----------



## NdiliMfumu

Dans le texte de la _Nouvelle Grammaire Française_ de A. Chassang (Ed. Garnier Frères, Paris, 1888), il se trouve la discussion suivante, que j'ai trouvé d'être vraiment éclairante : 
§ 112. On appelle temps surcomposés des temps formés avec les temps composés des auxiliaires. Ces temps rendent des nuances diverses du passé, mais sont en général peu usités. En voici des exemples : 

1. Mode indicatif 
_Dès que j'ai eu fini, je suis parti._
_Si j'avais eu fini, je serais parti._

2. Mode subjonctif
_Avant que j'aie eu fini, tout le monde sera parti._
_Avant que j'eusse eu fini, tout le monde était parti._

3. Mode conditionnel
_J'aurais eu fini, si l'on ne m'eût retardé._

4. Mode infinitif 
_Après avoir eu fini, je suis parti._

5. Mode participe
_Ayant eu fini, je suis parti._​Grâce à _Histoire de Cognac, Jarnac, Segonzac_, etc. de l'Abbé Eugène Cousin (Ed. G. Gounouilhou, Bordeaux, 1882), il se trouvait voire la forme causative surcomposée de l'indicatif: 
_Lonzac, capitaine de 100 lances, après avoir eu fait bâtir, construire, et édifier à ses dépens l'église paroissiale de Lonzac, ... fonde à perpétuité en ladite église une messe ordinaire ..._​Il se trouvaient aussi des formes du surcomposé du passif, même si elles étaient bien peu utilisées.
_Quand il (= le Dictionnaire Général) a eu été terminé, M. Paris en a donné un compte rendu._ (Grevisse, le Bon Usage (13e éd., § 788 b))​Mais, en tout cas, selon le Petit Robert (http://monsu.desiderio.free.fr/curiosites/surcomp.html) : 
_Le surcomposé ne se forme guère avec des verbes perfectifs se conjuguant avec_ être _aux temps composés : cela ressemblerait à une sorte de passif et le second participe deviendrait un adjectif accompagnant un temps composé simple : _dès qu'il a été entré_._​Voilà, même si concevable, on n'a guère utilisé cette construction avec l'auxiliaire _être_, en particulier, à cause de l'inclination à le confuser avec les formes du passif. 

Encore selon le Petit Robert cité ci-dessus:
_Notons enfin que Fernand Raynaud a utilisé le surcomposé dans son sketch "_Ç'a eu payé"_ (et non faussement "_ça eut payé"_, comme on le lit sur les pochettes)._​Il me semble que l'étude du surcomposé soit de nos jours bien comparable à l'archéologie, étant donné que ce mode du verbe semble vraiment vieilli, sauf que, peut-être, dans le sud ou le sud-est de la France.

Merci beaucoup à Google Books pour avoir facilité cette recherche !


----------



## Jim69

Ahhhhh le passé surcomposé.
Bien que méconnu, bien que décrié, il est très utilisé par les natifs de Lyon.
C'est mon cas. J'utilise sans sourciller, des expressions telles que "j'ai eu su" pour répondre quand on me demande un truc dont j'ai souvenir d'avoir su, mais que je ne sais plus. Et très franchement sans utiliser ce temps, je pense qu'il faut utiliser bien des circonvolutions pour exprimer la même idée.
Pour moi ce temps est on ne peut plus normal, et pour bon nombre de franco-provençaux de naissance (en fait d'habitants de l'Arpitanie qui comprend en gros une bonne partie de Rhône-Alpes et de la Suisse Romande), il n'a rien d'exotique, de rare ou d'incompréhensible...


----------



## LV4-26

Il y a effectivement des cas où le passé surcomposé est indispensable.

_Une fois que j'ai eu terminé_ pourrait sans doute être remplacé par le passé antérieur, _une fois que j'eus terminé_, mais certainement pas à l'oral.


----------



## geostan

Par curiosité, que faites-vous pour les verbes pronominaux ou ceux qui sont conjugués à l'aide du verbe _être_?


----------



## Maître Capello

Pour le passif ainsi que les verbes conjugués avec _être_, j'utilise un passé surcomposé ou un passé composé selon les cas. Quoi qu'il en soit, pour les verbes pronominaux, je n'utilise jamais le passé surcomposé.

_Une fois qu'il *a été parti / est parti*_…
_Une fois que le repas *a eu été terminé / a été terminé*…
Une fois qu'il *s'*en *est souvenu*_…


----------



## swift

C'est avec plaisir que je lis ton dernier post, Maître Capello (et j'en profite pour te saluer, cela faisait longtemps que je ne te lisais pas). Je voulais poser la question ici sur l'emploi du passé surcomposé en Suisse et voilà que je trouve ton commentaire qui me donne quelques pistes.

Je voudrais toutefois citer mon *Dictionnaire suisse romand** :





> Passé surcomposé (exprime en Suisse romande un passé vague et lointain) :
> « J'_ai eu travaillé_ à la campagne, il y a trente ans en arrière. » RSR, 2 octobre 1976.
> « On m'en _a eu offert_ jusqu'à huit cents francs. » S. Chevallier, _Ces Vaudois !_, 1966, p.105.


Ma question était si effectivement le passé surcomposé évoque chez vous un passé lointain, comme signale ce dictionnaire et si c'est ainsi que tu l'emploierais. 

Merci !
__________________
* Thibault, André. *Dictionnaire suisse roman. Particularités lexicales du français contemporain.* Éditions Zoé, 1997.


----------



## Maître Capello

swift said:


> Ma question était si effectivement le passé surcomposé évoque chez vous un passé lointain, comme signale ce dictionnaire et si c'est ainsi que tu l'emploierais.


Certains de mes compatriotes l'emploient effectivement ainsi, mais moi non… (À moins que ce ne soit à l'insu de mon plein gré! )


----------



## swift

Merci, Maître. Faut-il conclure alors qu'il s'agit, dans les exemples du dictionnaire, d'un usage régional (voire cantonal ) ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Je verrais en fait plutôt une différence entre la ville et la campagne…


----------



## Bartalmission

itka said:


> C'est un temps très courant, très utilisé, ama non seulement oralement mais aussi par écrit (peut-être un peu moins souvent) dont beaucoup de gens n'ont même pas conscience, tout simplement parce qu'on ne l'étudie pas comme les autres temps... à l'école.



Si les gens moyens ne l´utilisent pas n´ayant "_même pas conscience_", le comprendront-ils? La compréhension d´un tel temps, d´une telle phrase ne dépend pas de leur niveau intellectuel, de leur érudition?


----------



## Marie3933

Itka voulait dire que beaucoup de francophones utilisent ce temps sans en être conscients, sans l'avoir nécessairement étudié à l'école. Ceci n'empêche qu'ils le maîtrisent parfaitement (le comprennent et savent l'employer), indépendamment de leur niveau d'instruction.


----------



## Kirill V.

Bonjour!

Dans mon manuel de français il y a deux exemples d'emploi du passé surcomposé.

1. _Quand j'ai eu claqué la porte, je me suis aperçu que j'avais laissé les clés à l'intérieur_.
Je crois que je comprends la raison pour l'emploi du passé surcomposé dans ce cas, parce qu'il y a trois moments qui doivent être divisés ici: 
- j'avais laissé les clés
- l'ai eu claqué la porte
- je me suis aperçu

Mais c'est la deuxième exemple que je ne comprends pas:
2. _Les serveurs ont rangé la salle de restaurant une fois que les derniers clients ont été partis_.
Pourquoi ne pas employer le plus-que-parfait dans ce cas: _Les serveurs ont rangé la salle de restaurant une fois que les derniers clients étaient partis._ (?)

Est-ce que c'est possible d'employer le plus-que-parfait au lieu du passé surcomposé dans la deuxième exemple?

Merci!


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

Pour reprendre l'explication donnée par *Grevisse* :

_"Les temps surcomposés marquent des faits antérieurs et accomplis par rapport à des faits qui s’exprimeraient par les temps composés correspondants."_

Et on vérifie très facilement dans les deux exemples donnés ci-dessus qu'on est bien dans ce cas précis : à chaque fois, une action terminée exprimée au _passé composé_ se complète d'une action postérieure qui dépend d'elle. C'est pourquoi il est nécessaire de recourir à ce _passé surcomposé_.


----------



## Kirill V.

Merci!
_Les serveurs ont rangé la salle de restaurant une fois que les derniers clients étaient partis. - _n'est pas grammaticale donc?


----------



## snarkhunter

Si, pour moi, cette phrase est correcte aussi, mais implique les les clients étaient partis bien avant que l'on ne commence à ranger la salle. Avec le _passé surcomposé_, on comprend que les deux événements se sont suivis avec un bref intervalle.


----------



## Logospreference-1

Pour moi la formulation la plus attendue eût été : 
_Les serveurs rangèrent la salle de restaurant une fois que les derniers clients furent partis_.

Si j'ai bien compris ce que veut dire Grevisse, c'est que dans la cas où l'on opte pour un temps composé dans la principale, il faut utiliser un temps  surcomposé dans la subordonnée pour continuer de marquer que le fait est antérieur et accompli :
_Les serveurs ont rangé la salle de restaurant une fois que les derniers clients ont été partis_.

Je ne sais pourquoi je trouve bien peu probable qu'on rencontre dans la vie réelle ou dans un livre un tel _ont été partis_ ; le _quand j'ai eu claqué la porte_ m'est bien plus familier.


----------



## janpol

> _Les serveurs rangèrent la salle de restaurant une fois que les derniers clients furent partis_.
> _Les serveurs ont rangé la salle de restaurant une fois que les derniers clients ont été partis_.
> Je ne sais pourquoi je trouve bien peu probable qu'on rencontre dans la vie réelle ou dans un livre un tel _ont été partis_.


Peut-être "ont été partis" est-il peu probable à l'oral mais "furent partis" est totalement exclu : on n'utilise déjà pas le passé simple [à l'oral], alors le passé antérieur...


----------



## Pascall

Bonjour
Je suis conscient que j'arrive longtemps après la bataille, mais je ne connaissais pas le site avant.
Pour ce qui est du passé surcomposé, pour moi il ne s'agit pas d'une bête bizarre, j'y utilise régulièrement, et mon entourage aussi. Je suis même étonné que certains n'y connaissent pas.
Pour ce qui est de l'exemple ci-dessus, _les serveurs rangèrent la salle de restaurant une fois que les derniers clients furent partis_, je ne vois pas pourquoi janpol écrit que furent partis est totalement exclu. C'est la tournure qui me viendrait spontanément à l'esprit.
Concernant la deuxième phrase, _les serveurs ont rangé la salle de restaurant une fois que les derniers clients ont été partis_, j'aurais plutôt dit: _les serveurs ont rangé la salle de restaurant une fois que les derniers clients *eurent* été partis_. Ont été s'entend surtout chez les personnes qui sont de langue maternelle italienne (calqué sur sono stati).


----------



## janpol

Moi non plus je ne vois pas pourquoi j'ai exclu "furent partis" Une idée, tout de même : "est-ce que ce "furent partis" n'est pas présentés comme une forme surcomposée alors que ce n'est pas le cas puisqu'il y a un seul auxiliaire ? Ou bien, il était peut-être question de l'utilisation orale de cette forme : à l'oral, on n'utilise plus le passé simple, alors il est vraiment exclu qu'on utilise le passé antérieur.
Les formes surcomposées sont surtout employées dans le S. de la France et particulièrement dans le S.E. Je ne sais pas s'il faut systématiquement chercher un grand-père italien, ce qui est sûr, c'est que le modèle occitan a joué un rôle. Maintenant, après que les instituteurs de la République ont eu fait leur travail (on sait que les élèves étaient punis lorsqu'ils prononçaient quelques mots en provençal) l'occitan étant en voie de disparition, l'emploi du passé surcomposé l'est également.


----------



## Pascall

Bonsoir (ou bonjour, suivant l'heure) Janpol
Perso, j'ai grandi en Savoie/Suisse, donc il se peut que ce soit en effet une tournure régionale.
Je trouve dommage que le surcomposé soit en voie de disparition, je trouve que c'est une belle tournure. Après vérification sur différents site de conjugaison et livres de grammaire, effectivement personne n'en parle. Mais si on recommence à y utiliser, alors peut-être que ça reviendra à la mode. C'est comme le passé simple, quel dommage qu'on n'y 'entende plus.
[…]


----------

